# I WILL take yours....



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

_Keep prepping. I will not._

_I will continue to spend on my desires while you sacrifice._

_You analyze your needs for the future. I fulfill my needs when I want them._


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

?????

Do I interpret your post as saying you're living for the moment and to hell with the future?

Regarding the title "I will take yours", are you inferring that you think you will take others preps if SHTF? To be honest, that approach will keep your living in the moment, most likely your last moment.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

bczoom said:


> ?????
> 
> Do I interpret your post as saying you're living for the moment and to hell with the future?
> 
> Regarding the title "I will take yours", are you inferring that you think you will take others preps if SHTF? To be honest, that approach will keep your living in the moment, most likely your last moment.


Exactly!

And I am out here en masse.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Good luck...


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Let me know how that works out for you. I'm well armed, so you might want to avoid my place when the SHTF.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

I too am well-armed.

And I have sad eyes. I rely on the kindness of strangers, because I am not kind.

And YOU are kind enough to help a fella in need. Especially if I am down on my luck and need _just a little_ to feed my family.


----------



## Solvo Pium (Nov 18, 2009)

*Your name must be Richard Cranium*

It's little brain people like you that Obama loves to see and hear about to justify gun control. Either which way you little troll of a man, good luck, for people like you will likely have problems with lead poisoning, but it sounds like you already have eaten lead paint in your baby years.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Solvo Pium said:


> It's little brain people like you that Obama loves to see and hear about to justify gun control. Either which way you little troll of a man, good luck, for people like you will likely have problems with lead poisoning, but it sounds like you already have eaten lead paint in your baby years.


Unfortunately you miss my point. "Little brain"?

Insults will not protect you. Can you pull the trigger on another human being? Can you? Most can't.

Edit: And also something for you to think about. If you get your panties in a bind over an internet post without even researching the poster, the intent, or the message, you need to apply a little more "prepping" to your emotional state along with physical items.

I believe I have made my point.


----------



## Lolajack (Feb 26, 2011)

This does seem to be the mind set of so many and I suspect that should some catastrophic scenario unfold the majority of us will be faced with it. Whether it's a neighbor who hasn't adequately prepared or some escapees from the cities with no place to go and no food to eat we will have to deal with it. I don't think it can be handled on an individual basis but community efforts(plans) to protect its citizens would have to be implemented.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Halfway said:


> Can you pull the trigger on another human being? Can you? Most can't..


 I can while eating an ice cream cone, that's how much it would bother me,

PS all someone had to do was read the date that you registered and they would know that if you lasted this long,you had to be a prepper or a troll.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Lolajack said:


> This does seem to be the mind set of so many and I suspect that should some catastrophic scenario unfold the majority of us will be faced with it. Whether it's a neighbor who hasn't adequately prepared or some escapees from the cities with no place to go and no food to eat we will have to deal with it. I don't think it can be handled on an individual basis but community efforts(plans) to protect its citizens would have to be implemented.


..............................:congrat:


----------



## Lolajack (Feb 26, 2011)

I got it, I got it. A bit of tongue 'n cheeck post. 

Seriously, it's probably the one thing we're least prepared for. Too many unknowns.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Surley Halfway is trying to make a point. A point well taken IMHO. There will be thousands of unprepared people out there with this mindset. We need to be aware and on guard. Could I shoot someone that intended harm to me or mine, in a heartbeat.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

There is always a bigger fish....that is hungry.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Best I can prepare for the wanderers is to look as unprepared as everyone else. Run down trailer in a small trailer park with 1.5 to 5 acre lots. I have plenty of ‘stuff’ I can toss out in the yard to simulate the already been looted look if it comes down to that. There are plenty of large homes in nice communities which look like juicier targets. I’m not in what you would call a prime location for folks to target, even just wandering it is off the beaten path for good looting. Would they eventually come around to me? I would suspect yes as the hoards will be hungry. Would I defend it with all I have? Yup, with whatever the outcome. Would I band with neighbors? You betcha. Would I bug out to find a safer location? Nope, this is my home and no plans to move. Were I younger or had a family this would be in my plans.

If the bigger fish come a calling in the form of an army, well… I won’t go down easy but suspect I won’t be the winner.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

This always makes me ask , Do the poor have the right to demand stuff from bill gates(microsoft) or Will Smith today??, If they do they will be ushered away by security. Ergo you want my (theoretical) preps, you will add to my weapons (theoretical) stash , and the theoretical wild life will have food. How does the break down of order provide the right to steal??
Think of how many revenue agents couldn't catch moonshiners, and then rethink it with those revenue agents not having more agents back at HQ.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Halfway said:


> Can you pull the trigger on another human being? Can you? Most can't.


In a heart beat little man. Done it before and I can do it again. Only this time I'll menopause your azz:sssh: There will be no "wounding".

want a map?

I am well prepared both mentally and physically for the likes of you and your "sad" eyes. Chit like that don't work with me.Heart of cold cold stone baby. I've lost both my children so I have nobody that I care for. Sad eyes won't do crap. 

so party hardy dude. you get to Genevieve's, that'll be the end of it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Halfway said:


> _Keep prepping. I will not._
> 
> _I will continue to spend on my desires while you sacrifice._
> 
> _You analyze your needs for the future. I fulfill my needs when I want them._


One word.

Booby trap.

Go ahead and roll me over after you shoot me,round two will be on in 3.0 seconds.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Magus said:


> One word.
> 
> Bobbytrap.
> 
> Go ahead and roll me over after you shoot me....


Why, is Bobby going to be hiding under you? (sorry couldn't resist the typo!)


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Halfway said:


> _Keep prepping. I will not._
> 
> _I will continue to spend on my desires while you sacrifice._
> 
> _You analyze your needs for the future. I fulfill my needs when I want them._


Thanks for the "example through irony"... :2thumb:

*I know wayyy too many people around me like that...

...and WTSHTF they'll be at the heavily armored door of my bunker begging!

Noah didn't have a stereo to listen to... 
...but I have a couple, I'll be listening to some worship and praise music inside...

-while I pipe this music to the people outside the bunker:






Have some last fun!  *


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think the original poster was simply playing the devil's advocate?????? Thats kinda what I got out of it. Trying to get people to think.......to really really think (and KNOW) what they would do and who they would trust in a SHTF scenario. The poster has been here for two years. I believe the poster is like us and posting from a perspective of a non prepper who thinks (like lots of them do) that they can simply take from others. 

If you trust too easily and are not prepared to shoot someone at the drop of a hat to protect what you have, they MAY take your stuff. At least that is my feeling on the original post after reading it a few times.

The news stations are all making a big deal about how orderly the Japanese people are after the hell they are going through. I think they are doing good right now but I also think it is easier when you know there are twenty or so countries and huge ships sitting off your coast bringing things in on a daily basis and you have a good idea that things will get better every day rather than worse. I think what most of us all prep for is a SHTF scenario where there will be little if any help at all. If it were a situation like that, I think the Japanese would not be so civil. 

They were not too civil to my grandfather back in the 40's. If the U.S. and other countries were not there right now, I think it would deterioate rather quickly. At the same time I do wish those folk's the best. That is a hell of a situation to be in.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

neil-v1 said:


> I think the original poster was simply playing the devil's advocate??????
> The news stations are all making a big deal about how orderly the Japanese people are after the hell they are going through. I think they are doing good right now but I also think it is easier when you know there are twenty or so countries and huge ships sitting off your coast bringing things in on a daily basis and you have a good idea that things will get better every day rather than worse. I think what most of us all prep for is a SHTF scenario where there will be little if any help at all. If it were a situation like that, I think the Japanese would not be so civil.
> 
> They were not too civil to my grandfather back in the 40's. If the U.S. and other countries were not there right now, I think it would deterioate rather quickly. At the same time I do wish those folk's the best. That is a hell of a situation to be in.


The Japs are being very orderly right now. They tend to have an orderly society. Were well prepared for the earthquake, if not for the tsunami, losses would have been minimal.

But as the original poster was implying. Our society in not as oredered. We have so many people expecting the government to give them a handout and take care of them that, I believe, there will be a very likely chance of riots and looting. JMHO.

Don't know, but prepare just in case.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> I can while eating an ice cream cone, that's how much it would bother me,


Eating an icecream cone?
Now seriously, aren't you afraid of it getting all over your gun.
Any idea how hard that would be to get off??


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks gents. 

Many feel they can store some water and a few MREs and beat out the hordes. But time is the great equalizer. Disposing of your own shit for 60 days is no easy task. 120 worse, 365 a real problem. Multiply it by your group size.

Some talk tough and macho. Some enter denial. Some don't understand much at all. :ignore:

People in despair behave differently. Real despair. Time brings despair when hope fades.

If YOU feel you could kill defending your family, there is likely another "good" man willing to kill to feed his. Especially when starving.

No offense to anyone who got a little excited over some black letters on a light gray monitor. You would probably enjoy my company in person.


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

He's just making a point about being prepared for someone like a guy like this...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't take bait. All I'm gonna say is, I wouldn't try it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

There's way too many people who don't WANT to take responsibility for preparing for themselves, even among those who know enough to know they should be prepping. It's "too much to think about", or too hard, or too anything, or they just assume they can take it when they need it. Halfway was right on the money with the mentality of people I know. I'm less worried about the ignorant sheeple than I am about the informed do-nothing should-be-preppers.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey, I like this guy... he makes people think! 

There is soooo much truth that comes out of playing the devil's advocate like that!


----------



## unkinjoe (Feb 20, 2011)

BasecampUSA said:


> Thanks for the "example through irony"... :2thumb:
> 
> *I know wayyy too many people around me like that...
> 
> ...


my thought also, but I have a much better soundtrack to blast at them
best listened to at full volume. 
Listen to the lyrics they fit the situation much better.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow. Some people on here are really SENSITIVE - their Rambo panties are all in a bunch for no reason. Halfway's point is not that hard to get.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Halfway said:


> Exactly!
> 
> And I am out here en masse.


While you don't post often, you've been here for some time and I've read your posts. Somehow the first post didn't sound quite right. When I got to this post I started thinking this was a test of some sort.

Nicely done.  :congrat:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree ... WELL done!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We all need to take a look ...


----------



## nkjones1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Since HozayBuck hasn't commented on this yet here's an article he posted about the "golden horde", which is kinda what the OP is playing the Devil's Advocate towards. Also is a great eye-opener:

Letter Re: A Veteran Policeman's Observations on The Golden Horde - SurvivalBlog.com

By James Wesley, Rawles on November 30, 2010 6:41 PM

James, 
A lot has been written warning us of what will happen when the City Dwellers find their homes are untenable and vacate [en masse as The Golden Horde] for "the country", but I haven't seen anything on what the make-up of these hordes will be. The generic term "city dwellers" encompasses a lot of territory. Who will they be,what kind of shape will they be in, how will they be armed...all of these need to be examined.

One category needs to be examined, I feel, more closely than others. Since I have seen posts on your site lately dealing with the nitty-gritty, unpleasant aspects of prepping, I think this is a needed look into what's out there. I've been a cop over 20 years, my last uniform assignment before moving to Investigator being a two year stretch of Anti-Crime patrols in the Section 8 Housing projects of my city. This put me into contact with some of the "Worst of the Worst" that will be fleeing the cities in time of trouble. Gang-bangers, common street thugs, dope dealers and users, all have a place in the hierarchy of the streets. And they will certainly be part of what preppers will be facing in times of troubles. Here's some of what I have learned:

The bottom rung is occupied by the drug addicts and users. They exist, not live as we understand the word. They have no assets, no goals, no drive. But they do have an almost animal instinct to continue living. They will be armed with anything they can steal or lay hands on. Most will have a knife of razor box cutter, and some sort of cheap pistol, or they will not live to get out of the city. Since they have no resources or assets, they will be on the edge of starvation and desperation almost within a day of an event. With no fixed residence or place to defend, they will be hitting the road and coming towards us. They will become violent without any provocation and there will be no negotiating or bargaining with them. They don't want to hear your story or excuses. All they want is what you have. And have no doubts: They will do anything to get what they want. And this does include catering to their most base instincts of rape, murder and mutilation. Letting someone like this even close to you and what you have is flirting with death.

The next and most numerous will be the drones who make up the majority of the project dwellers. They live on Government Entitlement checks, have no assets and, on any given day will have no more than 3 or 4 days supply of food in their apartments,most of this being refrigerated. There will be a high percentage of females without male companions,will have a large number of children and will be absolutely vicious and violently inclined. Their day to day existence within the defined society they live in demands they be aggressive and violent.They fight more, and are arrested more,than the males they live around. The males will have more serious charges, but the females will have more of them. They too cannot be trusted. If they are drug users, they will, and have, traded their children for drugs, and, based on this proven behavior, will most certainly abandon them or trade them if the situation calls for it. Seeing that you are supplied, they will leave their children in your yard and walk away, counting on your liberal Good Samaritan instinct that has always bailed them out in the past to care for their offspring and justify that to themselves as "doing what they have to do". Knowing that they will do something as low as this,be assured they will do much worse. They habitually carry razor knives and small pistols such as .25 ACPs and .380 ACPs. They are very dangerous and unstable folks to be around. These females may or may not be accompanied by men. The males may be linked biologically to one or more of the children but will abandon them as easily as the females. These males come from the lower order of males (see next classification) and will be armed as described next.

The next order of classification will be unattached or drone males. These males tend to be convicted of felonies before they are 21 and who hang around the other, more productive males who deal drugs and have money. They will also be the so-called "foot soldiers" of the drug and street gangs. They exhibit sociopathic behavior and have no allegiance to anyone except maybe a family member, usually referred to as a "cousin" or a gang. They live off the female drones by paying cash rent, gained by low level drug dealing and petty crimes, to a female who has Section 8 housing, for a room that they sleep in and usually have no other attachment such as taking meals there.They live off fast food,carry guns of dubious origin and consume massive amounts of drugs and alcohol, mostly beer and cheap brandy and marijuana. They will not have any assets to defend, may accompany the female who rents them a room and will hang around the cities and projects only as long as their cohorts do. They will leave in junky vehicles,steal what they need along the way and kill,rob,rape and pillage their way across the countryside. Their weapons tend to be of the pistol variety although they may have access to shortened, easily concealable shotguns or rifles. Their lifestyle doesn't give them a secure place to hide or keep long guns,but they will steal and use them if given a chance. They will also have some type of blade weapon and be proficient with the use of them. They are very dangerous to anyone who comes into contact with them. The last and highest order will be the moneyed drug dealer.He will have a flashy vehicle such as an Escalade or Lexus variety. He will have quality firearms, preferring Glock handguns and SKS or AK type rifles and will have ammunition for them in quanity.He will be arrogant and a definite killer. He will have assets to defend and may not leave his comfort zone until forced by authorities or circumstances. He will have "foot soldiers" and a woman traveling with him, but probably not children. He will travel well and be charming when trying to gain confidence or talk himself out of a jam. He will also be vicious and hateful, full of spite at those he sees as having taken away his lifestyle and means of making a living. He most probably will not have a lot in the way of supplies such as food and medical equipment, tending to live in the moment and not for the future. He will be one of the opportunistic "I'll just take what I need" types. He will be very cunning, having risen to the top of the street hierarchy,and all the more dangerous because of this.

When dealing with all of the above types, caution is the word. Never let them get even a glimpse of what you have. Never let them get past your outer barrier, be that a fence, abatis or boundary line. Its best to keep verbal contact to the barest minimum. A terse: "We have nothing, go away or we will shoot" is a good example. I have seen them be charming and seemingly harmless while edging into a fence gate or otherwise getting closer until they are in range to strike. You must always remember the 20 foot rule (Never let anyone get closer than 20 feet from you at any time). It is important to remember also that the longer they have been roaming and stealing,the better armed they may be, having stolen others firearms and equipment. Seeing an obvious street thug carrying an expensive scoped rifle or an engraved shotgun should be a tip off as to what they are. These type people would never spend money on a gun that may be taken by the law at anytime in their day to day existence. They do worship Glocks and the glamour they see in them. A dealer told me once, when confessing to an assault "I just outs with my Glock .40 and let it holla" as if he had done something great.

I know that most people who read your blogs are aware enough to keep strangers away from their refuge.But if someone has never lived around these types of people,they may not be aware of just how dangerous they really are. As I mentioned,they can be charming,cunning and decietful.They have lived their entire lives off the goodwill of others and The Government and are past masters at pretending to be needy,harmless and "safe". Guile is engrained in them. I leave you with one short story. In the days after Hurricane Katrina, we were reinforced with officers from other agencies, many states away, who had volunteered to help. (I was not in New Orleans, but on the edge of the hurricane strike) I was partnered with a state SWAT officer from up North. This man was experienced and a "steady hand". As we walked through some of the power blacked-out , sweltering-in-the-heat projects, he turned to me and said: "This is worse than Mogadishu". He was scared and had good reason to be. And this was after only three days of no electricity and relief was just starting to arrive. Think about those same areas after a real failure of services and food deliveries. Good Luck. Beware the Stobor. - Ed S.
__________________


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I have never seen such "fighting" on this board in my little time I've been here. Kind of made me nervous until I realized what the OP was trying to get at.

Now if I had to choose between protecting what's mine and letting someone take my stuff...I'd protect what's mine and I will pull the trigger/beat on someone until they can't move. I don't mess around with people and definitely have an issue with people stealing from me. (As some of you do know, it's been done to me on more than one occasion. ). My guilty conscious was finally kidnapped and held for ransom by VENGEANCE!:club:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I have thought about this. I've faced violence before, and didn't believe what was right in front of me because I wanted to believe the best in people. Will I not do that again? Will I pull the trigger? I want to think that I will, but I don't know. Maybe my past (failed) experience has hardened me, at least a little - I hope so.

But all I can do is the best I can do. I don't know for certain what I will do until I'm in that situation. Until then, I keep prepping. I know it's not fool-proof, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

Please don't feed the troll.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Great article NKJONES.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Halfway: I do like your signature..........:congrat:

"The masses have never thirsted after truth...Whoever can supply them with illusions is easily their master; whoever attempts to destroy their illusions is always their victim."
- Gustave Le Bon


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Very interesting thread going on here. Very nicely played.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

We all need to continue to prepare. In bad times, be aware, when you see the creeps coming in on your property they will want you dead, your possessions; your wife and daughters tortured...think about that scenario. 

I just finished reading 'Lights Out' by David Crawford and though it is only fiction, it will give you a good idea with what you might be dealing with. The low lifes will come to you home and take whatever they want. It might be five, ten or it could be 30 or 40; can you protect your home when that happens? More ammo, more guns........more like minded people around you.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Heh... Unkinjoe -took you and 'ol "Halfway" to heart today...
Got all my AR-15's, AK's, SKS's, Garands, M-14's, Glocks, Barettas, Colts, Walthers out of the bunker (sun was shining warm - springs a-comin'), cleaned and oiled them, zeroed and shot all the sights and scopes in, Tried out some of that peppy 7.62x39 that HozayBuck turned me onto... *HOT!*wham!!... cleaned and oiled em all again, stuffed some mags and put them to bed again... *in "nap" mode* -for the first time since 9/11...









Ain't got no more room in this thing for supplies unless I get a big shoe horn... -good for a couple thousand Rads if them Jap nukes melt down... there's 4 feet of dirt covering the top of it!

*Ready to rock and roll!* :2thumb:

...compare Admiral Nimitz's bunker on Midway in WW2:











unkinjoe said:


> my thought also, but I have a much better soundtrack to blast at them
> best listened to at full volume.
> Listen to the lyrics they fit the situation much better.
> YouTube - Godsmack - The Enemy


_Hey Mister, backstabbin' son of a bitch
You're livin' in a world that'll soon be dyin'
And I know everybody knows you try to be like me
But even at your best as a man, you couldn't equal half of me

I am realizing that everybody's lost their simple ways
And now that it's here, I see it all so clearly
I've come face to face with the enemy, the enemy

You, you're another shit talkin' punk to me
You're a living inspiration for what I never wanna be
And I see you've been blinded by what you believe
And now back up and sit down, shut up and act like you need to be

I am realizing that everybody's lost their simple ways
And now that it's here, I see it all so clearly
I've come face to face with the enemy, the enemy

Come to me, come to me
The enemy come to me, come to me

So predicting you're the reason why I lie
Simple decision took me too much time to fly
Oh, checkmate

I am realizing that everybody's lost their simple ways
And now that it's here, I see it all so clearly
I've come face to face with the enemy, the enemy

Come to me_


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> your wife and daughters tortured....


How MUCH to have Just My ex-wife tortured............:2thumb:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I don't know*



BasecampUSA said:


> Heh... Unkinjoe -took you and 'ol "Halfway" to heart today...
> Got all my AR-15's, AK's, SKS's, Garands, M-14's, Glocks, Barettas, Colts, Walthers out of the bunker (sun was shining warm - springs a-comin'), cleaned and oiled them, zeroed and shot all the sights and scopes in, Tried out some of that peppy 7.62x39 that HozayBuck turned me onto... *HOT!*wham!!... cleaned and oiled em all again, stuffed some mags and put them to bed again... *in "nap" mode* -for the first time since 9/11...
> 
> 
> ...


Is there an alternate means of egress?


----------



## unkinjoe (Feb 20, 2011)

philjam said:


> Wow. Some people on here are really SENSITIVE - their Rambo panties are all in a bunch for no reason. Halfway's point is not that hard to get.


Sorry, just joshin but that is one of my favorite bands.

You are right he does make you think, and the thread shows just how thin the veneer of civilization really is. :surrender:

Halfway you are right about disposing of our own wastes after they hit the fan. I would suggest that if anyone has someone close from the generation of my mom and dad they sit down and talk with them about the kind of life they had growing up, (no electricity, indoor water) and just day to day living and _surviving_. The info may be invaluable sooner than you think.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

BillM said:


> Is there an alternate means of egress?


3 well hidden emergency exits...

I didn't build a mausoleum (I hope )


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

I am not always a thug or criminal. I have just failed to plan. But I do need you to help me although I have nothing to provide you in turn. 

The government has always been there. As have family. As have friends.

Besides, isn't it your moral duty to help the "less fortunate".

Over time, we all get to stand in the cheese line.


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

I do have to say before I rattled off a heated response to Halfway, thankfully I went off to get a cup of coffee and came back and read "every" post up to this point. Although the technique in getting me to ultimatley think about his first comment I have to disagree with, it was a good exercise for me to think about how I am going to have to respond in that situation. My wife and I only have ourselves and 2 kids to worry about here, all our family is up in Canada and our friend base locally isn't what it used to be so as far as having to deal with friends or friendly neighbors here, I won't have too much emotion invested there if I have to make a decision on something like that. Be Prepared.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Good, -keep it coming, Halfway! Keep us thinking :congrat:

_(Something makes me feel theres a hell of a punch-line coming at the end of this thread!)_


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

My panties aren't/weren't in a bunch. I see that HE can post an ambiguous post, but then if one of us do a post thats just messin with him, then we've got our panties in a bunch. uh huh. I get it. Guess I should've used the smilie feature so you all would "get it"? geesh.
pphhtt! such a waste here sometimes. I swear.


I'll just put this out here once. What we ( hubby and I) plan on doing about anything is nobody's business. I won't be giving out intel on us and whatever plans we have in place. To do so anywhere is stupid IMO.
I may say what I bought but then again...did I? Is that really the full amount of whatever I've listed?
I do alot that I give no info about on here or anywhere.
As I suggest others do also. But that advice will never be taken. LOL!


----------



## JohnVenice (Aug 27, 2010)

> I too am well-armed.
> 
> And I have sad eyes. I rely on the kindness of strangers, because I am not kind.
> 
> And YOU are kind enough to help a fella in need. Especially if I am down on my luck and need just a little to feed my family.


__________________

The only way to get someone like this off your doorstep is to not start with them. Any help you give should be clearly because you WANT to and equally clearly NOT because they want you to. Never give in to any request to make it "just a little more. Pleeease?"
There are people who make a lifestyle out of manipulating other people. Now it is for entertainment; want to bet they stop and suddenly grow a conscience when life gets really hard?
Any one who thinks they can pull a trigger on someone else and has not already done it needs to put in place a secondary line of action just in case they find out they are mistaken. Many people can't do it even in clear-cut cases. When the risk is ambiguous or not immediate the delay in pull-time could be too much for safety. Later regrets will not help you. Being committed next time does not remove the memories. Have a plan B.
end of soapbox speech


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

One of the secrets to defense is "Don't let any one get close enough to see their 'sad' eyes!" 
At my place, you will have to get through the dogs. If you hurt the dogs you are already dead meat. I never had kids, so they are my babies. Besides, it's easier to shot somebody if there's no face conected to it. And WHAT family? If they aren't with you, they don't exist. Now, if you want to leave the kids....under six years old please....thet's great and you then don't have to worry about those mouths to feed. 
Can I shoot you. Yes. I didn't used to think I could, but that ws before several "polarizing events" in my life that I won't go into. But, yes I could easliy shoot you and the body will rot where it lays.....


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I would highly recommend the book that his quote comes from.
"The Crowd" by Gustave Le Bon.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Genevieve said:


> My panties aren't/weren't in a bunch. I see that HE can post an ambiguous post, but then if one of us do a post thats just messin with him, then we've got our panties in a bunch. uh huh. I get it. Guess I should've used the smilie feature so you all would "get it"? geesh.
> pphhtt! such a waste here sometimes. I swear.
> 
> I'll just put this out here once. What we ( hubby and I) plan on doing about anything is nobody's business. I won't be giving out intel on us and whatever plans we have in place. To do so anywhere is stupid IMO.
> ...


I was not referring to YOUR panties, rather as a dig to male readers, since it was the males who wrote the knee-jerk heated responses. I apologize for being rude and sexist. I tend to post when the thread is funny. Serious topic none the less. Peace..........:flower:


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

It's not the nameless horde that bothers me, it's those folks who I know. The ones who heard but didn't listen, whose names I know, with whom I have shared life. Fortunately, the ones who DID listen will be there, at least some of them, and WE will tell them to go reap what they sowed, or meet their fate now. Tough stuff to contemplate.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

you'll harden up or get killed being nice, the very people who aren't ready are the ones who don't even pay attention when the government tells them to have 72 hours of supplies. I don't keep my truck till it is 15 years old and has 400,000 miles on it for fun, I do it to save so that I can look after my family, why should that all go out the window cause somebody bought a big screen plasma TV instead of 50 cases of beans?? Sure if someone is trapped away from home where their stuff is I will help, but if they leave home to scavenge my stuff...........:dunno:


----------



## ar15bob (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been preaping for three years,I have often wondered what would do in the case of my famialy or myselfdying well i know i would kill you as sure as God made green apples .I would not enjoy it it would hurt but I could not allow someone to take my famialys life,thats it sorry


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Been reading/following this post for a few days. 

I know that there are members of my family that are not prepared and who make fun of me for doing so. Yet I know that when SHTF that I will bring them into my shelter and provide for them but only AFTER ensuring they will comply with doing things my way. One of the benifits they will gain from this is not having to make the tough life or death decisions. As a combat vet I know what I can do, what I will do, as well as what I have to do for the greater good. Any combat vet will tell you that they may not like to do what has to be done, but they will also tell you that that will not cause them to hesitate to do whatever must be done to ensure the survival of the group of which they are a member.


----------



## Doomskull (Mar 25, 2011)

*Here's more food for thought....*

I'm new to the site but figured I'd throw some stats at ya...

American prisons and jails held 2,297,400 inmates in 2009.
In 2009, about 1 out of every 136 U.S. residents was incarcerated either in prison or jail.
The total amount being 2,297,400, with 1,617,478 in state and federal prisons and 679,992 in local jails.
A 2005 report estimated that 27% of federal prison inmates are noncitizens, convicted of crimes while in the country legally or illegally.
The United States has the highest documented incarceration rate in the world at 754 persons in prison or jail per 100,000 U.S. residents (as of 2008).
A 2002 study survey showed that among nearly 275,000 prisoners released in 1994, 67.5% were rearrested within 3 years, and 51.8% were back in prison.
7.9% of sentenced prisoners in federal prisons on September 30, 2009 were in for violent crimes.
52.4% of sentenced prisoners in state prisons at yearend 2008 were in for violent crimes.

Guess who's coming to dinner when the SHTF....

I work in corrections and I'm here to tell ya these ppl WILL be coming. You think the CO's are going to stay and keep inmates in jail when things go nuts?
No they are not. They have their families to worry about and the inmates will riot and take the prisons, then escape. Then they will try to take what they need.

I am not prepared but I am working on it. I plan on taking over my facility if I am not ready when SHTF. Even if I am I will probably do it anyway. I can say this for sure though, I've been around convicts for 10yrs now and I can smell one a mile off. They will not get close enough to even know we have supplies. If it comes to it, they drop. Period. I won't lose a sec of sleep over it either.


----------



## Chinchbug (Mar 23, 2011)

After a peroid of time the desperate will form into small armies and organize aginst the preppers and anyone else in their way. They won't care if they loose a squad or 2 to take over an area, feed off it and move on.( Kinda like the borg in star trek). To survive you may have to concider joining or creating such a group yourself. Many will say they'd rather go down fighting.Would be great to have this situation covered ahead of time by building relationships NOW rather than when the shtf. I would do this but everyone thinks I nuts lol, which could be a good disguise. I may have to go down fighting or be assemilated into the Borg.:surrender:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm worried, my sister-in-law saw part of our stash last weekend. I wasn't home and she had wanted to borrow some rotel. DH couldn't find it in the kitchen cabinet so he went to the pantry closet in our bedroom she followed him. Now she says she doesn't have to go to the store ever again. DH laughed it off, but I know her for a user. I won't say anything unless she makes a remark first or comes to borrow something else she knows we have plenty of. This food is not only for a SHTF situation, but we plan to retire in 3 years and this will help our meger retirement income go further.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I think we all owe Halfway a thanks for bringing this issue up in the way that he did, it really shows the need for being covert when gathering and storing supplies.
And I also learned that I should quote others in replies so that my answers make more sence when posts disappear:scratch


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> I think we all owe Halfway a thanks for bringing this issue up in the way that he did, it really shows the need for being covert when gathering and storing supplies.
> And I also learned that I should quote others in replies so that my answers make more sence when posts disappear:scratch


haha! I hate it when that happens!! :gaah:

It does concern me that some seem to spend a awful lot of time planning for what is most probably a very unlikely scenario when their basic preps aren't done ... and then there is always the insinuation of others that they don't really need to prep because they will just take yours ...

I find it interesting that people will make these comments in threads that are specifically designed to point out that a prepared person will have at least considered the possibility that their presence are out there and prepared for their emergence.

Go figure ...

Clarice ... you are in my prayers hon. We have some "friends" who I worry the same thing about. The dumbest thing I ever did was letting them come over to the house ... Broke my own rule ... Friends are for the restaurant and the gun range, not the house.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> I think we all owe Halfway a thanks for bringing this issue up in the way that he did, it really shows the need for being covert when gathering and storing supplies.


I love it! -made me think out of the box...

I _thought_ someone else that is new here was about to throw us a another curve ball...

*"Uh oh, here comes the family"* (but it did'nt turn out that way)

BUT...
Catch my drift? - uh-huh... here we go again... what _DO_ you do with family that called you stupid for prepping like that all these years, and now that TSHTF, they show up at your doorstep desperate for help!

Put _THAT_ one in your pipe and smoke it now...  

- BC


----------



## idragrace (Feb 7, 2010)

I am glad I found this forum. There is nothing like a good discussion to find out other opinions even if you disagree with what is said. In any good discussion you should be able to find something to learn about how other people think. I hope and pray that the extreme events of the future talked about are wrong but this is one of the reasons we prep.

Keep the discussions comming.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Halfway said:


> I too am well-armed.
> 
> And I have sad eyes. I rely on the kindness of strangers, because I am not kind.
> 
> And YOU are kind enough to help a fella in need. Especially if I am down on my luck and need _just a little_ to feed my family.


Having not read all the posts and assuming your serious instead of a "what if" scenerio here. My answers would be...........

Yeah right.... What if I'm better armed? ( I own several class 3 weapons)

What if i don't care about your eye's?? I won't let you get that close.

What if I'm a SOB who has no kindness for dumb a$$ strangers? ( cause I don't)

What if I allso don't care about YOUR family? ( cause again I don't)

If you do show up make sure your carrying contact info of next of kin...............

That way I know who to contact to come get your remains..

Now if this is a make you think.... Hopefully it doesn't come to that... If it does I'll do what I have to. But you do make people think which is a good idea.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Halfway said:


> Unfortunately you miss my point. "Little brain"?
> 
> Insults will not protect you. Can you pull the trigger on another human being? Can you? Most can't.


 YES can and have once as a civilian stopping an armed robbery attempt.

Several times while in the army.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Halfway said:


> Edit: And also something for you to think about. If you get your panties in a bind over an internet post without even researching the poster, the intent, or the message, you need to apply a little more "prepping" to your emotional state along with physical items.
> 
> I believe I have made my point.


 Well... I'm not sure I agree or not here??? Maybe 50/50 IMO who you are really is not the issue really. Although I somewhat agree with emotion does effect someones choices in a bad situation. However you need to remember there are those of us out there who can act without emotion when the situation calls for it.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

It does bring a great point. Security should be a top priority from the get go. Stay descrete no lights at night. Appear as if the home is abandoned and dont ever let neighbors know your livin it up on your stash. You could even approach your neighbors asking for food and water to appear as if you have nothing.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

oldsoldier said:


> YES can and have once as a civilian stopping an armed robbery attempt.
> 
> Several times while in the army.


I believe we understand each other. It is not easy and it not something easily talked about. And it will not be easy for most.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I will never kill anyone. If they kill me, oh well, Iwill go to heaven sooner than later. that said, i learned the hard way to keep my preps private. No one around here will ever suspect that i have food if I can help it.
I do have to store food for my grandsons though, since their parents arent. I am doing my best to store enough for all of us. but other than that immediate family, no one else will be able to count on me for food in SHTF times. I told my daughter, when there is no food, I can give you rice and oatmeal. if you want anything else to eat, you will have to store it yourself. they dont need to think they will be eating fancy food when there is famine in the land.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Joseph had Pharoah put up seven years of grain for the hard times. Doesn't hardly seem gourmet, but it filled the people's mouths, lol.


----------



## easttexas (Apr 29, 2011)

amen ! am i really in grapeland tex? or is it waco? or houston... do i really have 2 ak and 3 ars or is it 8 and 4 ? GENERALIZE! TRUST ME IM READY can i kill a sad eyed woman man or kid by the time you find out you may not want to know


----------

